
Show HN: Active Window Logger – Transparently capture usage analytics - cvs268
https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/Active-Window-Logger
======
cvs268
The goal is to have a lightweight tool that can absolve the user from the task
of calculating how much time was spent performing the individual tasks over a
given period (usually a day).

Useful when hooked-up with various GTD and Pomodoro tools, or for filling JIRA
timesheets, or simply to measure your work-patterns on a typical day and plan
for the next.

~~~
rposborne
There are a few tools out there that use a similar paradigm.

RescueTime, uses the same principal (active focused window)
[https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

Wakatime, which is similar, but closer to your "goals" I think. Which issues
"heartbeats" of open files / websites / w/e you want that can be related to a
given project programatically. [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

Though generally just love this, I constantly strive to automate timekeeping
for the trivial stuff.

------
cvs268
Initial ALPHA release out now.

Basic functionality includes:

\- Play/Pause feature to enable/disable logging at run-time.

\- Reliably logging any window active even for a fraction of a second.

\- Reliably logging system lock/unlock events.

\- Exporting log as csv

[https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/Active-Window-
Logger/releas...](https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/Active-Window-
Logger/releases/tag/v1.0.0.3-alpha)

------
kawera
Is there something similar for OSX ?

~~~
imglorp
Hammerspoon could probably do it with a simple scripty bit.

